# old jars



## tjburn (Sep 3, 2005)

Hey everybody I have some questions about these jars.
 Ive found serval of diffent sizes. They have different numbers an
 numbers like LCWj11 0, l c w ,12 pat 10 52 31 ball,
 one has a j in keystone,k in the same .One looks like chess peice.
 AHK . I just like  the design I guess,Any infor I would like to
 hear from you.
 Jace


----------



## whiskeyman (Sep 3, 2005)

JACE...welcome to the Forum. Your jars look like circa 1930's pickle jars. 
 J in a keystone is the mark of Jeanette Glass Co of PA
 K in a keystone is the mark of Knox Glass Co  also of PA.
 I know what LCW (LGW?) is, just can't recall....not familiar with AHK...attractive grouping ya have there.


----------



## tjburn (Sep 4, 2005)

thanks whiskeyman,I found infor  on AHK it was for Alexander h kerr
 & company 1909 to 1912. The chess piece ,capstan glass company 1919-1938
 The des, a I inside a triagle, an what looks like a teardrop inside a triangle.
 I havn,t found anything on.Also, today I got abottle with furst-mcness co.
 freeport,ill. u.s.a emboss on one side. one is about 8in tall clear 20fl.oz 
 windex,the last bottle 5in tall triangle shape clear, t c w co. 2 on the
 bottom.


----------

